

MS-DOS security bug bounty - morphics
https://hackerone.com/msdos

======
michiel3
"Introducing a bounty program for the most secure open source project on the
planet, 0 CVEs in its 30+ year history!
[http://hackerone.com/msdos"](http://hackerone.com/msdos") \-
[https://twitter.com/Hacker0x01/status/450787521497034753](https://twitter.com/Hacker0x01/status/450787521497034753)

------
slipstream-
First one today that actually made me laugh.

Now I wonder if something found in that old leaked DOS 6.0 src would be
allowed ? :)

